# Bluewater Meet 30th April



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Anyone going to this one?

http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee377/Leejw87/BluewaterMeetMap-2.jpg


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

Gtroc meeting's on this day, ace cafe...


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

The Ace meet finishes at 16:00

The Bluewater one starts around 19:30ish? In the night basically


----------



## chinaone (Apr 25, 2010)

What night is this?


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Saturday coming


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

i'll be there but not till gone 10


----------



## chinaone (Apr 25, 2010)

I mean is it a gap meet or just a skyline meet?


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

chinaone said:


> I mean is it a gap meet or just a skyline meet?


It's supposed to be a Jap meet...and 90% of the cars are Jap, but there are some other nice cars there as well.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/148157-bluewater-jap-meet-26th-feb-pics.html


----------



## shawny (Sep 14, 2005)

Mite be up for this one


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

i'll be up for this shaun, is vin going?


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Quick list...

1) _shaun_
2) alloy
3) shawny
4) andrew186


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

This should be in events....so moving it.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

tonigmr2 said:


> This should be in events....so moving it.


LOL, where did I have it? thought I posted it in events?:runaway:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Was in the rant forum oddly!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

tonigmr2 said:


> Was in the rant forum oddly!


So random!:flame:

Thanks


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

1) _shaun_
2) alloy
3) shawny
4) andrew186[/COLOR][/QUOTE]
5) jabran200


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I might tag along, cars Italian/german though?


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

GTR RGT said:


> I might tag along, cars Italian/german though?


No tagging along then


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Why has this thread now moved to the GTR section??? :runaway:


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> No tagging along then


The very 1st meet (I attended) was a jap meet, 2nd and onwards was everything:wavey:


----------



## kiders (Aug 6, 2004)

jabran200 said:


> 1) _shaun_
> 2) alloy
> 3) shawny
> 4) andrew186[/COLOR]


5) jabran200[/QUOTE]
6)kiders


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

There is already one of these in 'events', so closing this.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/149577-bluewater-meet-30th-april.html


----------

